
How an Army of Ocean Farmers Are Starting an Economic Revolution - deegles
https://medium.com/invironment/an-army-of-ocean-farmers-on-the-frontlines-of-the-blue-green-economic-revolution-d5ae171285a3#.thpy0urbn
======
tmaly
Very cool idea, thanks for the post

